# ferrous sulfate question



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I have had good success spraying iron on my lawn.

I recently have come into a good quantity of Moss Out in both liquid and granular forms, dirt cheap.

I Have spread the Granular before, and just did, and it works pretty good, but spraying is more effective.
*
so my question is*...........Can I take the Granular Moss Out which is 10% ferrous sulfate, and mix it into a liquid form?

If so, how much would I dissolve into 1 gal for a 1000 sq ft app?

Thank you.


----------

